# Mozart... my boy.



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

OK... so I'm going to try and write every day that I'm with Mozart. I'm going to take pictures every day, so that everyone can mark his recovery, and his progress. I'll be working with him for a little less than one year. Hopefully, sometime within that time... I can purchase him, and then sell him before I leave to go back to the States... or perhaps even somehow gain enough money to ship him back. Hey! I can dream can't I?

Ok... so here he is to start. 



































So... I might be heading out there today... so... if so... I'll tell you what I did!

Edited by Dumas'_Grrrl ~ Moderator


----------

